# Recurve limb wraps / skins



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi does any 1 know of diffrent companies that make limb skin wraps as I want to put them on my limbs. Links would help
Thanks all


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

Revs Raps will.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Onestringer .... Their limbsations work great!!!

http://www.onestringer.com/


----------

